# 9/11/10 Ft Monroe fishing



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

A half a dozen of the local guys (Todd, Jason, Jerry, Eric, Aaron, Ben) fished the Ft Monroe side of the HRBT yesterday evening and night. No keeper gamefish, but a wide assortment of small flounder, croaker and other assorted trashfish. Of note was Eric's 18 inch croaker (2 inches short of a release citation), Jerry's ribbonfish, and my giant oyster toad. Halfway through the night we all parked at the island to stretch our legs and jaw a little. Also got to see the fireworks over Hampton's Bay Days Festival. Nice to see everyone!
Todd F.

My GPS track: 




<br /><small>View <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=112403472804884508139.0004900f4de2d50b457cb&ll=37.008718,-76.318704&spn=0.011289,0.007264&t=h&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">100911 Ft Monroe</a> in a larger map</small>

Rest break at the island:









Stretching the legs:









Jason with typical croaker:









Eric's half yard of croaker:









Jerry's ribbonfish


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Todd , That ribbonfish put up the best fight of the night thought I had an big eel on and was thinkin I'm not bringin that thing in the boat!
The fireworks where cool to bad not on vid and the wind could have been less but at least we didn't get rained on 
next time we'll hit your spot for them reds


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great pix Todd! We had a great time last night. The use of Eric's and my walkie talkies mad it SO MUCH better for keeping tabs on where each of us got our bite. The funniest part was when Eric had his feet in the water and something, a fish, large in size rubbed against his foot! I couldn't stop laughing... You forgot to mention the few grey trout that was caught by you and I. Might head out there this afternoon for an afternoon paddle, too.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

heres a pic and explanation that O Shin Rin left on my board .. might as well show the whole story of what goes on !

[quote author=O Shin Rin link=topic=183.msg1104#msg1104 date=1284302141]
Pics of my harvest:









and yeah I know the one is short but it was gut hooked real bad close to the end of the night :'(

[/quote]

Way to poach Jerry !


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank Tim yes I did take the badly gut hooked died fish home that was floating on top I'm such a bad person Thanks again oh and now it seems I can't log in on your site


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Your quite a sportsman..... Cut the line next time instead off pulling it's guts out !


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*As a rule*

It is generally not a good idea to post pics of illegal fish on the WWW regardless of why you kept it.opcorn:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I made a mistake by posting the pic didn't realise I was puttting your site in jeoperdy Tim I 'm sorry if the mods would please remove this pic I thank you . If those on here want to banned me or rub my name in the dirty for my mistake so be it . It wont happen again , those who fish with me know I follow the rules and Tim you know I've thrown back many a fish and should have done so but I see your point and point taken.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Everyone makes a mistake, for christ's sake! The rest of us did a "catch and release" on our fish. To say that is what goes on our "fishing trips" is BULLSHIT! How dare you generalize all into that catergory. Jerry made an ignorant choice as to taking that "1" fish . I agree with some things, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

WTF did anyone say about you in this ?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought you were implying about "our" fishing trips . That would be including me, right? Jerry made a foul move and shame on him. If you weren't implying all of us....then my mistake. I'M SORRY. Ya' know something........I just thought of something about smaller fish being caught......if one spends the money....one can get a commercial fishing license and catch as many small fish he/she desires. Problem solved. Sorry again Tim for the misunderstanding! Jerry has been fishing with you many times. He was just ignorant as to what to do with that fish. When I hunt or fish and I ACCIDENTALLY bring harm or injure to an innocent creature....I put them out of their misery. Wouldn't you do the same? Jerry and I are good friends and he told me of what was done. What I would have done, would have told him of his ill fated move and let him know that he MUST NOT do that again. I thought you and him were buds also.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like a good time.

+1 on cutting the line on a gut hooked fish, but I know it does seem like a waste to throw back a dead fish. Seen it on head boats so many times... But I guess if they allowed keeping the dead fish everyone would keep small fish and say it was mortally wounded 

Sure that was a poor judgment call but at least it was done without shady intentions. I'll save the persecuting for the real poachers. 

Anyway glad you guys had a good time. Looking forward to this weekend - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to make it.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

I had a gut hooked flounder off Buckroe a few weeks ago... caught him on a small spot off the T while pin-rigging. I spend 2 minutes trying to unhook him, ended up clipping the line. (always heard saltwater will disolve the hook). Well, a few minutes later he was floating on the water... I felt really bad but didn't want to risk a ticket, but didn't want to waste him either.... What do you guys think?
JB


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

crabs gotta eat too !


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

jb1edlover said:


> I had a gut hooked flounder off Buckroe a few weeks ago... caught him on a small spot off the T while pin-rigging. I spend 2 minutes trying to unhook him, ended up clipping the line. (always heard saltwater will disolve the hook). Well, a few minutes later he was floating on the water... I felt really bad but didn't want to risk a ticket, but didn't want to waste him either.... What do you guys think?
> JB


If everyone was honest (not happening in this world!) I bet there would be exceptions in the rules for this situation. But we all know if they made that exception the number of "accidentally" mortally wounded fish would go up drastically 

So, IMHO the only thing to do is abide by the rules. Sometimes it will waste a fish but rules are rules.

With that said, I don't consider keeping a dead fish who was accidentally wounded to be the moral equivalent of poaching or being a poor sportsman. Poor judgment? Sure. Poaching? That's a stretch for me. We all make mistakes. As long as we learn from them no reason to be judged too harshly.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

by definition "poaching" is the taking of game in a knowingly illegal manner ..... isn't that what happened ?


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Why doesn't someone just start a thread called "Is poaching wrong?" so that everyone on the forum can all post "yes" and be done with it. Maybe we can then get into how rude it is to hijack threads for personal axe grinding and then finish up by beating a dead horse into unrecognizable bloody pulp.

O Shin Rin is going to hell for poaching. Baitslingin is going there, too, for thread hijacking.

I, for one, would like to see some more trip reports of people having a good time kayak fishing.
Todd F.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

ToddF said:


> O Shin Rin is going to hell for poaching. Baitslingin is going there, too, for thread hijacking.


SWEET! if I believed in that crap, it might be true :beer:


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

HE THREW HIMSELF UNDER THE BUS AND HAS APOLOGIZED, CAN WE BE FRIENDS AND START FISHING AGAIN:beer:.


DARREN


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

I have never personally met O Shin Rin, but I have seen many of his reports and I think it is obvious that he is an ethical sportsman. Yes, I would typically throw back a dead fish that didn't meet the minimum, but that was your choice and I won't fault you for it, as I don't consider you a poacher. Like Baitslinging said, the crabs gotta eat too. Shake it off and keep fishing, this is what it is all about. If we all spent more time fishing and less time on the internet, we wouldn't have all these problems.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry Jerry ! and BTW , nice report Todd !


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

filet and release!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great time that night! Maybe we can get some more to join us next time. What do you think, Todd? How about this weekend? Great thread . Give me a call when you want to go out again. I'm game!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

How about the teeth on that ribbonfish? I caught one a couple of months ago man were those teeth nasty!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I've come across niced sized schools of ribbonfish out there absolutely blitzing on baitfish. I also caught my very first keeper flounder right in front of those huge red fishing boats out there. I learned kayak fishing at Fort Monroe.


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

we all like jerry, just got to bust his balls sometimes! it is oh shit rin we are talking about! :fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you pirates keep your _________ on your board. you left here have your own site so keep off ours with your drama.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Lets all learn a lesson on this thread. Throw the short one's back and lets not spill over any drama from the other boards.


----------

